# Girls Wearing Jeans Sent Home By Sikh College



## Archived_Member16 (Mar 18, 2009)

*source:* http://www.asianage.com/presentation/leftnavigation/news/india/girls-wearing-jeans-sent-home-by-sikh-college.aspx​ 
*Girls wearing jeans sent home by Sikh college*​ 

ASIT JOLLY
CHANDIGARH

*March 18:* In a rather disturbing reminder of the dress codes forced on women by Khalistani terrorists in the 1980s, authorities in educational institutions run by the Shiromani Gurdwara Prabandhak Committee are similarly advising girl students wearing jeans or sleeveless shirts to "go home and change".

Though the gurdwara body does not have any written rule on the matter, its emp-loyees in schools and colleges across Punjab insist hip-hugging denims and bare female arms are too provocative and liable to distract male teachers and students. There have been many recent instances at Ludhiana’s highly-sought-after Guru Nanak Engineering College, where women students were turned out of classrooms and told to stay away unless they went home and changed into "more respectable attire".

SGPC chief Avtar Singh Makkar actually acknowledges the unwritten rule. "We discourage girls from wearing anything other than the usual salwar kameez because Sikh religion doesn’t permit dresses like jeans, pants or other similar wear."

But he insists that no one has been turned away for refusing to adhere. "There is no order against jeans. Our people only suggest and persuade students to do the right thing," he told this newspaper.
GNEC principal M.S. Saini claims he wouldn’t allow even his "own daughter" to sport such clothes. "I would tell her that we should only wear something that is accordance with people around us so we can be a part of the crowd. Else we would attract avoidable attention," he said, admitting he had instructed his staff to keep a check on woman students in sleeveless shirts and jeans.

But some feisty young students are indignant. "Jeans are like a uniform for young people across the world but these old fogies find them provocative but they remain unruffled with all the terrible swearing and gang fights the boys get into," said one student who wouldn’t give out her name "because they (the college authorities) could harass me".

Sikh scholars point that dress codes based on religion are ridiculous and an unacceptable violation of personal freedoms. "There were no jeans in the times of the gurus so how could have they have forbidden Sikh women from wearing these?" said the Ludhiana-based Dr Balkar Singh.

"The Taliban are only a few hundred kilometres away in Pakistan. Do we want to pave their path into East Punjab?" said a concerned faculty member.


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Mar 18, 2009)

Soul_jyot said:


> *source:* http://www.asianage.com/presentation/leftnavigation/news/india/girls-wearing-jeans-sent-home-by-sikh-college.aspx​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> But some feisty young students are indignant. "Jeans are like a uniform for young people across the world but these old fogies find them provocative but they remain unruffled with all the terrible swearing and gang fights the boys get into," said one student who wouldn’t give out her name "because they (the college authorities) could harass me".


 
Avtar Singh Makkar is a bully. Hes like the wolf in the three little pig story. Doesn't this man have anything better do like stopping the caste system in Gurdwaras. OOOO that's right he doesn't have to stop it because there are separate Gurdwaras for each caste.



> "We discourage girls from wearing anything other than the usual salwar kameez because Sikh religion doesn’t permit dresses like jeans, pants or other similar wear."


 
:rofl!!::rofl!!::rofl!!: Mr. Avtar Makkar is the taliban.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 18, 2009)

Now here is something that doesn't add up. We are told in the article that the Sikh religion does not permit pants/slacks and women should wear salwaar kameez. Hmmmmmmmmm.....................
Salwar  are pants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are draw-string pants! Not only that.... Sikhs invented underpants. There were no bloomers for men or women prior to the invention of kechera -- which caught on and became a trend when women in the Victorian era started wearing hoop skirts with nothing underneath. It didn't look good when they sat down and their skirts stood up. Where did Europe got the idea of bloomers? Queen Victoria's bloomers sell at auction for around $5,000.00 US. And they look exactly like kechera only made from silkh and decorated with silk embroidery.

And every time a woman decides to wear palazzo pants, she is wearing someting inspired by traditional Indian fashion. 

Now are they going to tell the college girls which type of salwar is permitted? NO!  NO!  Churridar, for example!


----------



## BhagatSingh (Mar 19, 2009)

> "We discourage girls from wearing anything other than the usual salwar kameez because Sikh religion doesn’t permit dresses like jeans, pants or other similar wear."


I think he speaks of a religion that was revealed to him and him alone. :}{}{}:
Coincidently, that religion has the same name as the Sikh religion, what do you know?



> GNEC principal M.S. Saini claims he wouldn’t allow even his "own daughter" to sport such clothes. "I would tell her that we should only wear something that is accordance with people around us so we can *be a part of the crowd. Else we would attract avoidable attention*," he said, admitting he had instructed his staff to keep a check on woman students in sleeveless shirts and jeans.


I don't think he wears a turban...


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Mar 19, 2009)

what about wearing a SARI by sikh women!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 19, 2009)

Wear "THAT"...that doesnt make your body "suffer"....discomfort..etc etc..Declared GURU NANAK JI SAHIB.Period.
Makkar and his Badalite "masters" have no right to decide when GURBANI already decided.

2. As for what Gurvinder janu ji suggested...of course the "SARI" would be quite OK with makkar and his Badlaite Msters simply because saying NO would offend their BJP " Super-masters"..it wouldnt be politically correct for the Makkars to object to the sari...it being the national Indian dress and all...it might smack of "anti-nationalism..separatism...blah blah. But I would still go by Gurbani..IF the sari or anything else causes "discomfort..or causes suffering..to the wearer then THAT particular wearer has the right to not wear THAT (whatever that is ). I Personally hate wearing Tight Jeans becasue i just cant stand it...not becasue its "banned" by my religion..and I love wearign LOOSE shirts/pajamas/pants..becasue i love the COMFORT...not becasue it is "recommended" by my religion ??

Clothing like Food is a PERSONAL CHOICE in Sikhi - not mandated in any way....but  try and tell that to the "sikh Talibans...maulas aka jathedars....:happy:


----------



## Randip Singh (Mar 19, 2009)

Soul_jyot said:


> *source:* http://www.asianage.com/presentation/leftnavigation/news/india/girls-wearing-jeans-sent-home-by-sikh-college.aspx​
> *Girls wearing jeans sent home by Sikh college*​
> 
> ASIT JOLLY
> ...



Don't they do something similar in Sikh Schools in the UK?


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 19, 2009)

Randip, Gyani, Gurvinder, Singh, Soul_Jyot ji

Randip is making a statement true around the world - When jeans are banned it is not about religion or sex (The forbidden combination OMG) Jean can become very messy and shabby looking. School that ban them are typically trying to instill a standard of neatness and decorum for the environment of a school. The value being imposed is social decorum, beginning to think "profesional" in order to form habits for when children eventually become adults and go to work. The kids have the urge to wear jeans because they have an egalitarian spirit -- as if to say "let's all have our own social code for ourselves as a generation. " Interestingly it has become a worldwide phenomenon for young people  to wear jeans. They wear them with zeal.

How religion entered into this matter is known only to the mind of Avtar Singh. Notice that ONLY THE GIRLS ARE FORBIDDEN TO WEAR JEANS. Unless of course he is saying that sikhism is its own society with a code forbidding jeans FOR WOMEN- but forgot to tell everyone else about it.


----------



## Randip Singh (Mar 19, 2009)

aad0002 said:


> Randip, Gyani, Gurvinder, Singh, Soul_Jyot ji
> 
> Randip is making a statement true around the world - When jeans are banned it is not about religion or sex (The forbidden combination OMG) Jean can become very messy and shabby looking. School that ban them are typically trying to instill a standard of neatness and decorum for the environment of a school. The value being imposed is social decorum, beginning to think "profesional" in order to form habits for when children eventually become adults and go to work. The kids have the urge to wear jeans because they have an egalitarian spirit -- as if to say "let's all have our own social code for ourselves as a generation. " Interestingly it has become a worldwide phenomenon for young people  to wear jeans. They wear them with zeal.
> 
> How religion entered into this matter is known only to the mind of Avtar Singh. Notice that ONLY THE GIRLS ARE FORBIDDEN TO WEAR JEANS. Unless of course he is saying that sikhism is its own society with a code forbidding jeans FOR WOMEN- but forgot to tell everyone else about it.



I really do hope what you are saying is the reason why, and not some sexist reason.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 19, 2009)

Antonia  Jio,
You are right on the Work Front. In Malaysian Educational Institutions - Both Private and Public...and also at the Work Place/Office..Jeans ARE Banned.....because i think that Jeans/T-shirts etc are considered CASUAL WEAR..and not "professional enough"....Coat/tie/Long sleeves are required formal wear.
Nothing "religious" enters the debate.
In our case the Makkar fellow dragged in "religion"...as these fellows are too much used to crying wolf..Panth is in Danger !!. They should just say..Jeans are banned everywhere...simply due to the casuality....be FORMAL and Professional. Period.
Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 19, 2009)

randip singh said:


> I really do hope what you are saying is the reason why, and not some sexist reason.



  Of course it is not sexist. The authorities have to protect the purity of women from the wandering minds of men; and they have to protect the wandering minds of men from the seductive temptations of women  You never know what could happen -- so these guys have to be ever vigilant! They are just doing their jobs.


----------



## Balkar Singh (Mar 19, 2009)

ipAwry jIau,
        gurU Pqih [is`K sMsQwvW iv`c frYs kof jy jrUrI hY qW ikQoN SurU krIey ? qKq swihbwn smyq  gurduAwirAW iv`c sO rupey dw isropw imldw hY [auQy kysW qoN piqq purS qy jIn vwlIAW bIbIAW vI is`KI dy ies prm snmwn nUM 'pRwpq" krdIAW Awm dyKIAW jw skdIAW hn[kI kI khIey jI ,kihMidAW Srm AwauNdI AY [
                                              iKmw Xwcnw swihq,
                                                              dws


*Moderator note: It is required to post in English as the language of the forum is English. Thanks (aad0002)*


----------



## Randip Singh (Mar 19, 2009)

Balkar Singh said:


> ipAwry jIau,
> gurU Pqih [is`K sMsQwvW iv`c frYs kof jy jrUrI hY qW ikQoN SurU krIey ? qKq swihbwn smyq  gurduAwirAW iv`c sO rupey dw isropw imldw hY [auQy kysW qoN piqq purS qy jIn vwlIAW bIbIAW vI is`KI dy ies prm snmwn nUM 'pRwpq" krdIAW Awm dyKIAW jw skdIAW hn[kI kI khIey jI ,kihMidAW Srm AwauNdI AY [
> iKmw Xwcnw swihq,
> dws



Balkar Singh ji, thank you for your post but people here are from all around the world so could you please reply in English?


----------



## Randip Singh (Mar 19, 2009)

aad0002 said:


> Of course it is not sexist. The authorities have to protect the purity of women from the wandering minds of men; and they have to protect the wandering minds of men from the seductive temptations of women  You never know what could happen -- so these guys have to be ever vigilant! They are just doing their jobs.



Yes we should have women in Burkhaah's because men cannot control themselves! :yes:


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Mar 19, 2009)

Both Antonia ji and Gyani ji are right.

Here in Clark County School district of Las Vegas, jeans are also forbidden. Only a few colors like Khakhi, beige are allowed. I think same thing is right in any school districts all around the US.The main idea was to avoid 'gang' colors and their recruitment which start in the Elemantary Schools.

By Jeans does the college mean wearing any kind of tight pants? I think that is what it means, I may be wrong though.

What I have heard and I may be mistaken but the origin of Salwar Kameez is from Afghansitan as so is the Harmonium and Tabla.

Now just deviatiing a little bit but talking about the same point, more rapes happen in the countries where nudity is looked down at. It is all in the mind. Unfortunately we have borrowed this parochial mindset from the Mughal - Muslim influence which reigned on India for 100's of years.

Saree for many foreigners is the most erotic thing to wear just because the midriff is shown. It seems hypocritical and double standards that we take Saree a natural wear but tight pants or Jeans as sexually stimulatingly offensive.

One wonders how many rapes take place at the nude beaches of France,Italy, Spain and Brasil! If they did, then we would hear about them.

Gurbani talks about getting hold of our Munn and tackling 5 "thieves" and then in order to follow that we ban jeans or pants. How ironic!

Tejwant Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 19, 2009)

VaheguruSeekr ji

I agree with everything you say -- :happy:


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Mar 19, 2009)

For information purposes:

*Sikh Reht Maryada* ( the code of Sikh conduct and convention ), Chapter X - _Living in consonance_ _and Guru's Tenets_ - Article XVI, section (t) states:

*"For a Sikh, there is no restriction or requirement as to dress except that he must wear Kachhehra and turban. A Sikh woman may or may not tie turban."*

 Considering the above news - *Girls wearing jeans sent home by **Sikh** college*, I wonder if  "Badals/Makkar/SGPC's REHT MARYADA" would  impose the "Thought Police" upon the Sikhs ! :shock:


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 19, 2009)

Soul Jyot ji

That's what I thought. Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## Balkar Singh (Mar 19, 2009)

Brother members n participants,
                             gurfateh jio . It is universal thinking since centuries. Every change is criticized. in the early fifties our amritdhari mothers and sisters wore ghagra-kameez . Amritdhari Singhs wore different dresses like chadar-kurta, salwar kameez ,shorts-chola and churidar ( called namdhari dress). The new generation girls started salwar-kameez which was sharply criticized, saying it muslim dress. but now it is said 'sikh dress'. whilest  the old wall paintings (Bitti-chitter ) of Guru-mothers are shown in ghagra-kameez. Sari is fine if dressed properly but salwar-kameez is also provoketive if dressed abnormally .  what is right or wrong ?
                             Our people in the western countries know well that a century back there was a huge dress of ladies and the menfolk kept unshorn hair and beard .But by the induction of industry it changed drastically . Soon everything was normal. 
                             Unfortunately it now happening all over the world - some institutions banning the turban,kara  while some others are banning the jeens and some order to wear turban  even for non-sikhs just to show that they are different and superiors.
                            My GURUJI  say; BABA HORE PENEN KHUSHI KHUAR
                                                     JIT PEDHE TAN PEERYE
                                                     MAN ME CHALE VIKAR. 
Dastar and kashehra are mandatory- no other dress is forbidden. (Sikh reht maryada )
                                           with warm regards
                                                        dass


----------



## BhagatSingh (Mar 20, 2009)

> Dastar and kashehra are mandatory- no other dress is forbidden.


What about a bikini?

I think its more to do with how comfortable you are in wearing something. Someone who wears a turban but is always uncomfortable, is likely to stop wearing it after a while. Same goes for kachera and every other article of clothing.



> "For a Sikh, there is no restriction or requirement as to dress except that he must wear Kachhehra and turban. A Sikh woman may or may not tie turban."



Why the double standard? Why don't they let guys decide if they want to wear a turban or not. of course, not wearing a turban  doesn't mean you cut your hair! Men's Long Hair Site


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 20, 2009)

BhagatSingh said:


> What about a bikini?
> 
> I think its more to do with how comfortable you are in wearing something. Someone who wears a turban but is always uncomfortable, is likely to stop wearing it after a while. Same goes for kachera and every other article of clothing.
> 
> ...



Bhagat ji

The Men's Long Hair Site is remarkable. How did you find it? Have you tried the chat room. it works :happy:


----------



## BhagatSingh (Mar 20, 2009)

I found it quite a long time ago. i was looking for things like samson, long hair ,etc etc.




> ":What do I do? Just keep growing or.. " Don't do a thing. The hair will do it all by itself.


 http://www.mlhh.org/messages/253721.htmlThat was a touchy moment.


----------

